# GCC Expert 24" vinyl cutting plotter



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of or used the GCC Expert 24" Vinyl Cutting Plotter? Need advice


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes I just became a proud owner of a GCC Expert 24. 

I don't have tons of experience with it but I'm blown away by the detail these things produce.

I don't have all the software issues worked out but I cut directly from Corel Draw without a hitch.

I've been cutting tons of t-shirt vinyl and tons of window decals. I screen print in my garage but man I just love working with vinyl. I'm not getting out of the whole screen printing thing but I am going to put allot more of my energy into vinyl.

So don't know what kind of advice you're looking for or if I can even give any but I don't regret this purchase for a second.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an Expert 24 and Cut 3000 and the Expert 24 is my preferred cutter....Is there a specific question you need answered?


----------



## SherriM68 (Apr 16, 2012)

I just purchased a GCC Expert 24" cutter. This is my first vinyl cutter purchase so completely new. Any pointers that you can provide would be great. What software do you use to design your images? I have not made a cut yet but once the image is designed just import into the cutting software? Any tips on how to set your workspace up? I did not invest in the stand so not sure if that was a mistake or not. Anything that would be helpful for a beginner would be great.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Most people use Coral or AI for design work then either cut directly from the design package using the Great Cut plug ins or move the design to Great Cut and cut from there. 

I move the design to Great Cut just because I'm frequently laying out the next cut job while cutting the first set.

The stand comes in handy if you lack floor space or are dealing with 10 to 15 yard rolls of material.

Been using it for one year now and other than the latch that retains the blade holder breaking off (replaced under warranty) I've had no issues not related to operator error.


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Morning All!

Would anyone know where to get the plugin for adobe illustrator? I drag and drop to great cut but at times can get a bit annoying!


Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can get it at the GCC Club on the GCC website.....


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

For some reason everytime i try to log onto the gcc club website i get a server error.

To answer your original post, i have had a expert 24lx for about 2 months now and love it! The customer service gcc provides is excellent.

I currently use Adobe Illustrator to make my vector images and after drag and drop the image to great cut. Once you learn how to use your expert 24, it will earn you alot of cash with small orders!


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Expert 24 is outstanding. But if your doing paper transfer get the expert 24 lx (it has the optical eye for contour cutting,only hundred dollars more).


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Does this Cutter come with It's own Software?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Jbanuelos85 said:


> For some reason everytime i try to log onto the gcc club website i get a server error.
> 
> To answer your original post, i have had a expert 24lx for about 2 months now and love it! The customer service gcc provides is excellent.
> 
> I currently use Adobe Illustrator to make my vector images and after drag and drop the image to great cut. Once you learn how to use your expert 24, it will earn you a lot of cash with small orders!


You need to figure out how to get on the GCC World all the latest drivers are there and those shipping from the end January will have them on their CD..included CS6 and X6

I attached the newest version I have tried them yet but will later on


----------



## malfunction (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought a signpal puma 2 secondhand and I need the driver and VLCD from the GCC world site, I registered on the site but it wont let me download drivers etc; until I register machine and it wont let me register secondhand machine !!
Why are GCC so protective of drivers, no good to anyone without the machine are they, if I want a driver for my Graphtec I just download it.


----------



## clkirk (Jul 14, 2013)

JSISIGNSCOM said:


> Expert 24 is outstanding. But if your doing paper transfer get the expert 24 lx (it has the optical eye for contour cutting,only hundred dollars more).


Can anyone explain the contour cut on the expert 24? I need to be able to cutout my digital transfers and names and numbers. Do I need the more expensive lx to do this?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

clkirk said:


> Can anyone explain the contour cut on the expert 24? I need to be able to cutout my digital transfers and names and numbers. Do I need the more expensive lx to do this?


Yes the Expert24LX is needed, the contour cut reads registration marks that are printed with your digital transfers so that it can cut around the design


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

clkirk said:


> Can anyone explain the contour cut on the expert 24? I need to be able to cutout my digital transfers and names and numbers. Do I need the more expensive lx to do this?


You can use the Expert 24 but the LX will make it easier.....It is a "manual" process on Expert 24 and it takes some practice to get it lined up accurately each time.....If you are doing more than a few, better to go with the LX...


----------



## clkirk (Jul 14, 2013)

I am considering the expert 24 or the cameo. Will the cameo contour cut? I liked the wider width of the expert. I guess I am not understanding how these cutters work. If they do not cut around the contours of the design then what are they good for?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Best to visit Youtube and watch some videos.....Seeing the machines in action will be a lot better than how I can explain it.......


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Well they are good for window signage, t-shirts, name and numbers on the back of t-shirts, wall vinyl decorations , signs of all kinds and car decals.


----------



## KommonThread (May 24, 2017)

I have 15' vinyl and need to cut a 14.5" image but wont let me using Great Cut, is the any other possible way to do so without wast vinyl and turning my image around?


----------

